# cypripedium montanum - young plants only



## grady (May 24, 2013)

Here are photos of the clumps of cypripedium montanum on our property. The plants are nearly all in bloom now (some are too young to have flowers) but I'm posting these to help people identify immature and pre-blooming plants.


----------



## grady (May 24, 2013)

More young plants:


----------



## grady (May 24, 2013)

And yet more...


----------



## grady (May 24, 2013)

And the last of them...


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

Wow, lots of potential. Thanks for sharing.


----------

